# xorg-server 1.1 e driver nvidia

## edux

La mia mania di aggiornamento mi ha portato a installare la sopraccitata versione di xorg-server(passata da poco in ~x86), con cui i driver nvidia proprietari non possono funzionare, a causa del cambiamento delle ABI.

Chiedo un consiglio: mi conviene downgradare xorg-server alla precedente versione e continuare come prima, o usare come sto facendo ora i driver open-source (che vanno un po' maluccio...) aspettando fiducioso che nvidia rilasci i nuovi driver nei prossimi giorni?

Le avvisaglie di questo rilascio ci sarebbero, ma c'è chi dice che non si vedrà nulla prima di un paio di settimane...

----------

## comio

 *edux wrote:*   

> La mia mania di aggiornamento mi ha portato a installare la sopraccitata versione di xorg-server(passata da poco in ~x86), con cui i driver nvidia proprietari non possono funzionare, a causa del cambiamento delle ABI.
> 
> Chiedo un consiglio: mi conviene downgradare xorg-server alla precedente versione e continuare come prima, o usare come sto facendo ora i driver open-source (che vanno un po' maluccio...) aspettando fiducioso che nvidia rilasci i nuovi driver nei prossimi giorni?
> 
> Le avvisaglie di questo rilascio ci sarebbero, ma c'è chi dice che non si vedrà nulla prima di un paio di settimane...

 

a quanto pare i tempi non saranno proprio immediati. Io per ora mi sono ritrovato il server 1.1 (uso ~amd64). Il video funzia maluccio (uso nv), tipo il cursore che lascia segni sporchi sullo schermo, e roba simile.

vedrem...

luigi

----------

## Scen

Io ho effettuato un downgrade in fretta e furia, aspetterò eventuali sviluppi futuri, per ora voglio un'interfaccia grafica funzionante!  :Confused: 

----------

## edux

Mi rode non usare l'ultima versione di xorg-server!!!

Anche se effettivamente non capisco pershè metterla ~x86 se i driver proprietari ancora non ci funzionano. In pratica è da considerarsi mascherata! Ma se nvidia non rilascerà i driver presto mi conviene sì fare un downgrade...peccato!

Dai nvidia sbrigati!!!

----------

## Angelus666

Sto facendo la prima installazione di Gentoo, quindi anche di Xorg. Avendo anch'io una scheda nVidia avrò gli stessi vostri problemi quindi?  :Sad: 

----------

## edux

Se usi xorg-server 1.1 sì, ma a questo punto non te lo consiglio! Installa la versione 1.0!

----------

## Scen

Blocca l'aggiornamento a xorg-7.1 (e quindi a xorg-server-1.1) con

```

echo '>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## bender86

 *edux wrote:*   

> Anche se effettivamente non capisco pershè metterla ~x86 se i driver proprietari ancora non ci funzionano.

 Cosa centra? Se è abbastanza stabile e funzionante da essere smascherata non vedo perché non farlo. I driver proprietari non sono necessari per il suo funzionamento, quindi non dovrebbero influenzare in nessun modo questa decisione.

----------

## Angelus666

Quindi se invio

```
echo '>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

e poi faccio emerge xorg-x11 mi emergerà la versione modulare precedente di Xorg?

----------

## Scen

Yes!

Difatti (esempio)

```

#  eix xorg-x11

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r7 [M]6.9.0-r1 ~7.0-r1 ~7.1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r7

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

se mascheri le versioni uguali o superiori alla 7.1, installa l'ultima versione disponibile presenti (7.0-r1, se hai smascherato tutti i pacchetti necessari)

----------

## codadilupo

fino a ieri:

```
=xorg-server-1.1.0

=xorg-x11-7.1-r1

=ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1
```

tutto senza problemi. Poi, oggi, ati ha richiesto l'upgrade a ati-drivers-8.25.18 e nulla ha piu' funzionato (major number del server (1) non corrisponde al major number dei driver (0)). Ho downgradato:

```
=xorg-server-1.0.2-r4

=xorg-x11-7.0-r1

=ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1
```

e il problema si è risolto. Resta da capire perché xorg-server-1.1.0 abbia funzionato fino ad ora  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Nuitari

ho fatto alcune prove domenica o ieri non ricordo.

a meno di aggiornamenti di oggi ho notato che esiste un metodo per far coesistere le due cose e superare il fatto che il pacchetto xorg-server-1.1 blocca nvidia-glx.

partendo dalle versioni precedenti, disinstallate xorg e xorg server. Poi installate nvidia-glx, lui come dipendenze andrà a prendere xorg server e quindi emerge l'ultima versione (1.1). a quel punto il blocco è bypassato potete aggiornare anche il resto.

come letto in altri post, con kde questo genera degli errori nella visualizzazione dei caratteri. La soluzione sta nell'andare nel centro di controlllo kde - aspetto e temi - tipi di carattere - utilizza anti aliasing per i caratteri (attivatelo) - configura - attvate utilizza sub-pixel hunting

piccolo p.s. quando avete xorg-server nuovo lui switcha automaticamente alle opengl di xorg per cui io avevo il direct rendering disabilitato. non ho provato, ma col comando da terminale eselect opengl set nvidia dovreste, ripeto dovreste perchè non ho provato, riattivare il direct rendering.

----------

## comio

Per chi volesse evitare l'aggiornamento a Xorg-7.1 (ed >=xserver-1.0.99), ecco cosa mettere nel /etc/portage/package.mask

```

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.4.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

```

(per architettura intel x86... per amd64 sarà qualcosa del genere).

Ciao

luigi

----------

## codadilupo

eh, addirittura  :Wink: 

a me è bastato:

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r4

>x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5
```

e

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r4

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

#x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

Coda

----------

## Ic3M4n

evidentemente comio non ha specificato nel make.conf driver video e di input e quindi se li è messi tutti. 

comunque anche io ho fatto il downgrade nell'attesa del rilascio dei driver da parte di nvidia e ati, rispettivamente su fisso e portatile.

----------

## Apetrini

Io uso i driver ati open e quindi uso felicemente xorg-7.1, volevo dire ai temerari che volessero provare che possono forzare

lo start di xorg ignorando l'errore ABI a loro rischio e pericolo. Basta lanciare X con l'opzione -ignoreABI.

----------

## Angelus666

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> ho fatto alcune prove domenica o ieri non ricordo.
> 
> a meno di aggiornamenti di oggi ho notato che esiste un metodo per far coesistere le due cose e superare il fatto che il pacchetto xorg-server-1.1 blocca nvidia-glx.
> 
> partendo dalle versioni precedenti, disinstallate xorg e xorg server. Poi installate nvidia-glx, lui come dipendenze andrà a prendere xorg server e quindi emerge l'ultima versione (1.1). a quel punto il blocco è bypassato potete aggiornare anche il resto.
> ...

 

Nessun'altro ha provato sta cosa? Funziona davvero?

Se ho capito bene, mi eviterei qualche rogna, visto che sono a prima installazione. Vediamo se ho inteso correttamente.

Se emergo prima nvidia-glx emergerò come dipendenza anche xorg-server-1.1, il che non porterà al bug riscontrato.

----------

## comio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> evidentemente comio non ha specificato nel make.conf driver video e di input e quindi se li è messi tutti. 
> 
> comunque anche io ho fatto il downgrade nell'attesa del rilascio dei driver da parte di nvidia e ati, rispettivamente su fisso e portatile.

 

ho lavorato per voi  :Very Happy: . Di proposito ho postato tutti i pacchetti, così basta fare un cut&paste e via senza preoccuparsi troppo.

ciao 

luigi

----------

## comio

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

>  *Nuitari wrote:*   ho fatto alcune prove domenica o ieri non ricordo.
> 
> a meno di aggiornamenti di oggi ho notato che esiste un metodo per far coesistere le due cose e superare il fatto che il pacchetto xorg-server-1.1 blocca nvidia-glx.
> 
> partendo dalle versioni precedenti, disinstallate xorg e xorg server. Poi installate nvidia-glx, lui come dipendenze andrà a prendere xorg server e quindi emerge l'ultima versione (1.1). a quel punto il blocco è bypassato potete aggiornare anche il resto.
> ...

 

in realtà basta commentare la riga 21 dell'ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762.ebuild:

```

         !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

```

facendola diventare:

```

#         !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

```

Eventualmente salvate il file (aggiungendo -r1 al nome) nel vostro overlay altrimenti al successivo emerge sync ve lo ritrovate come prima.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Nuitari

ecco la sua è la soluzione più pulita  :Razz: 

----------

## edux

Bene sono tornato a xorg 7.0-r1 e va tutto benissimo! Metterò da parte la mia mania di aggiornamento per qualche giorno, sennò qui non lavoro più!

----------

## Angelus666

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in realtà basta commentare la riga 21 dell'ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762.ebuild:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non c'ho capito un acca!  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

apri l'ebuild con nano, modifichi la linea che blocca nvidia e poi salvi il pacchetto nell'overlay con un nome differente. per esempio puoi aggiungerci una r1. il come fare l'overlay Ã¨ stato ampiamente discusso (ti lascio fare la piccola ricerca istruttiva!), la modifica dell'ebuild Ã¨ una cosa estremamente semplice con qualsiasi editor di testo.

----------

## Angelus666

Capito. Comunque mi sa che prima di installare xorg aspetto che escano i driver proprietari nvidia, così mi evito downgrade, upgrade, casinograde, ecc.  :Wink: 

Tanto non ho urgenza a finire l'installazione di Gentoo!  :Smile: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

ragazzi io ho optato x il downgrade  :Smile: Last edited by doctor_evilz on Mon Jun 12, 2006 10:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thewally

In giro ci sono già diversi thread sull'argomento...   :Rolling Eyes:   ehm ehm   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per esempio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469169-highlight-xorg+nvidia.html

Magari non è proprio ortodosso, ma io ho risolto mettendo queste linee in /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4

>x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3

>x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r4

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2
```

Spero ti possano essere utili   :Very Happy: 

----------

## richard77

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469169.html

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'argomento è già stato trattato. o togli i driver nvidia e passi ad xorg 7.1 o ti tieni xorg 7.0 con i driver closed. personalmente ho fatto la seconda.

----------

## thewally

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469169.html

 

Ah Ah ah ...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Primo !  Primo! Primo!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

E ora, chino il capo e mi faccio linciare dai mods ....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da doctor_evilz con quello proposto da thewally e richard77  :Smile: 

Che bravi ragazzi, fate anche a gare ora per trovare i thread duplicati?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che bravi ragazzi, fate anche a gare ora per trovare i thread duplicati?    

 

In realtà miriamo alla tua poltrona   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

è uscita la nuova x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r6 per ~x86, qualcuno ha già provato con i driver nvidia proprietari se si è rimesso a posto il problema?

Posso passare al nuovo x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 per ~x86 senza creare di nuovo casino?

Luca

----------

## comio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> è uscita la nuova x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r6 per ~x86, qualcuno ha già provato con i driver nvidia proprietari se si è rimesso a posto il problema?
> 
> Posso passare al nuovo x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 per ~x86 senza creare di nuovo casino?
> 
> Luca

 

Nota che le versioni incompatibili con i driver proprietari nvidia/ati di xorg-server sono quelle >=1.0.99. La 1.0.2 non ha le modifiche all'abi, quindi funziona tranquillamente.

Non puoi ancora passare a xorg-x11-7.1.

ciao

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti,

volevo chiedere un aiuto attinente all'argomento.

Su sistema amd64 sto cercando di installare gnome. Ho una scheda nvidia, ma per i noti problemi di incompatibilità con i driver ho optato per xorg-x11-7.0 qualcosa, evitando il 7.1.

Utilizzo un piccolo script postato qui sul forum, che mi smaschera le dipendenze necessarie, e mi trovo smascherato il server 1.0.1 che tanti problemi da con i driver nvidia.

Chiedo scusa per la banalità della domanda, ma xorg-x11-7.0 può lavorare con il server versione precedente alla 1.0.1?

Se così fosse, c'é una procedura "automatizzata" che mi può aiutare, o me li smaschero a manina tutti io?

Purtroppo il caldo mi confonde ancor più le idee, vi ringrazio sin d'ora.

Buona giornata,

Michele   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Questo è il mio /etc/make.conf:

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

USE=" aac acpi cairo cdr cdrw crypt cups dio dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrw encode firefox fortran gd gnome gpm gtkhtml hal mad mine mp3 nptl nptlonly ogg openal optimize totem unicode win32codecs -arts -eds -kde -mozilla -oss -qt3 -qt43 -qt4 -rhythmbox -samba -xmms"

FEATURES=""

LINGUAS="en"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev"
```

nota le ultime 3 righe!!!

e questo il package.mask:

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

*>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

*>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

*>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

*>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

*>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

*>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1
```

avendo tu una nvidia come me,puoi mettere a posto il tuo sistema nel seguente modo:

-aggiungi le voci che ti ho segnalato al /etc/make.conf secondo il tuo hardware;

-mascheri *>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 , è questo che blocca i nvidia, giusto?

-poi:

```
emerge -uNDp world
```

qui vedi i pacchetti che bloccano e li aggiungi al package.mask, dovresti ottenerne uno simile al mio

-quando 'emerge -uNDp world' non segnala nessuno pacchetto bloccato procedi con

```
emerge -uND world

emerge --depclean -p 
```

e qui verifichi che non rimuove nulla che tu sia certo indispensabile

```
emerge --depclean
```

elimini i pacchetti orfani

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

e ricontrolli le dipendenze,se qui vedi che è tutto a posto allora è tutto ok, altrimenti ricompili i pacchetti segnalati con

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Luca

----------

## Cerberos86

non ci sono ancora aggiornamenti ai drver....? xorg-1.0.1 e driver binari non vanno proprio daccordo...?!?

----------

## Luca89

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> non ci sono ancora aggiornamenti ai drver....? xorg-1.0.1 e driver binari non vanno proprio daccordo...?!?

 

1.0.1 si, 1.1.0 no.

----------

## wildancer

Ancora nessuna notizia? Possibile che ci mettano così tanto sono sempre stati velocissimi!!!

----------

## rivent

provate a copiare i moduli:

cp -a /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ 

dalla versione 6 alla 7 è cambiato il path dove xorg cerca i moduli

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ancora nessuna notizia? Possibile che ci mettano così tanto sono sempre stati velocissimi!!!

 

Velocissimi a far cosa scusa? Se parli di ati e nvidia io le definirei tutt'altro che velocissime, ati in primis!

----------

## MajinJoko

@lucapost

ti ringrazio infinitamente per la tua risposta, ma devo ammettere che mi era sfuggita   :Embarassed: 

animato da un'ars installandi incredibile, alla fine ci sono riuscito..

ciao!

----------

## rivent

io ho risolto copiando i driver

vedi sopra..

----------

## wildancer

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   Ancora nessuna notizia? Possibile che ci mettano così tanto sono sempre stati velocissimi!!! 
> 
> Velocissimi a far cosa scusa? Se parli di ati e nvidia io le definirei tutt'altro che velocissime, ati in primis!

 

va beh a me mi son sempre sembrati veloci, sarà perche incappavo nel problema per ultimo ?

----------

## wildancer

RAGAZZI ECCOLI!!! Una sola domanda, con la mia scheda Grafica, quali dovrei prendere? i LEGACY?

```

* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8762

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

* x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.7182

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries for older NVIDIA cards

```

Fatemi sapere... Sono anzioso! Ah, ho una

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700] (rev a1)

```

Sennò era difficile rispondere vero? Scusate ma non ho capito nemmeno googolando cos'è sta storia dei legacy!

----------

## Luca89

Frena l'entusiasmo, quei nuovi ebuild sono stati fatti solo per riorganizzare meglio la struttura, le versioni dei driver nvidia sono le stesse. In particolare ora nvidia-glx e nvidia-kernel sono fusi in un ebuild solo, inoltre il vecchio ramo 71* Ã¨ stato spostato con un altro nome poichÃ© anche da nvidia viene mantenuto separatamente e serve per supportare le vecchia schede, tipo le riva TNT.

----------

## Onip

 *http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What's a legacy driver?
> 
> What is a Legacy GPU?
> ...

 

In quanto alla versione dei driver io quella ce l'ho da un pezzo, non penso che supporti Xorg-7.1 (anche se non ho provato), mentre il 7.0 va benone

----------

## wildancer

hemm... ho letto la lista, ma non riesco a capire, ci sono delle geoforce ma non so se la mia fx è una di quelle :/

EDIT: in piu è omparsa una nuova use però...

```

# equery uses -a nvidia-drivers

[ Searching for packages matching nvidia-drivers... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf  ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762 ]

 U I

 + + dlloader : <unknown>

```

----------

## edux

Aggiornamento! In portage è presente una nuova versione dei driver nvidia, la 1.0.8762-r1. Dal changelog sembra che abbiano fixato solo alcune robe inerenti ai nuovi kernel >=2.6.17, quindi sembra niente di nuovo dal lato Xorg. Mi confermate quanto scritto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

io mi chiedo una cosa: perché questa corsa all'ultima versione? che senso ha?

sai quali cambiamenti sono stati fatti tra la versione 1.0 e la 1.1?

vuoi usare il server 1.1? bene, allora utilizza i driver open. fine del problema.

non capisco queste manie di andare sempre contro tutto e tutti.

ai tempi del rilascio del kernel 2.6.0, Linus aveva detto chiaramente che da lì in avanti si sarebbe resa la vita dura a chi scriveva e a chi utilizzava driver binari. se si vuole utilizzare a tutti i costi un driver binario, allora si devono accettare anche gli scazzi che questa scelta comporta, fine del discorso.

non ti sta bene? mi spiace, ma il kernel non lo fai tu, né nVidia, e le regole del gioco sono queste. prendere o lasciare

per non parlare poi del fatto che discorsi tipo "mi secca non poter usare l'ultima versione dello xorg-server" sono davvero penosi, visto e considerato che è più che evidente che non sai nemmeno quali differenze ci sono tra una versione e l'altra

----------

## edux

Quanta agitazione! Su per favore calmati un poco sai? Siamo qui per discutere di problemi comuni a un po' di gente, se li trovi penosi evita di partecipare alla discussione amico mio!

Se io voglio usare xorg con i driver proprietari lo uso, mica perchè linus preferisce quelli open io mi devo perdere le bellezze della mia scheda video! Nvidia ha fatto le schede, Nvidia fa i driver per le schede, mi sembra che fino ad ora questa azienda si sia comportata bene anche nei confronti degli utenti linux, perciò perchè voler a tutti i costi evitare driver proprietari? In favore di quale filosofia?

----------

## makoomba

questo topic è già passato a defcon 3, regolatevi di conseguenza.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi scaldo. ho solo esposto i fatti come stanno, senza interpretazioni né altro

l'utilizzo di driver binari comporta una serie di rogne. questo è un dato di fatto ed è inevitabile.

quanto alla scelta progettuale fatta dagli sviluppatori del kernel, la questione fu affrontata, esposta, e discussa a suo tempo. e detto tra noi, non credo che nessuno, qui, abbia l'autorità né tantomeno la competenza per poterla mettere in discussione.

----------

## Luca89

Non ci trovo nulla di male a voler usare i driver proprietari nvidia per sfruttare meglio la propria scheda, non capisco perÃ² tutta questa ansia per i driver compatibili con xorg 7.1, modifiche apprezzabili dall'utente per ora non ce ne sono (ci saranno in seguito, quando aiglx sarÃ  supportato dai vari kde, gnome, fluxbox, xfce etc), quindi perchÃ¨ questa corsa all'ultima versione? Abbiamo giÃ  xorg7 che Ã¨ un grande software e funzionano tutti, o quasi, i driver per le schede video. Appena arriveranno i driver li installeremo, non c'Ã¨ nessuna fretta.

Comunque per sapere cosa c'Ã¨ di nuovo nei nuovi ebuild basta guarda il Changelog e/o eventualmente anche il sito ufficiale, non credo che un utente del forum possa sapere qualcosa in piÃ¹ (a meno che non sia un developer nvidia). Un'altra cosa, la nuova versione di nvidia per xorg7.1 mi pare di aver letto che avrÃ  versione 9xxx quindi ogni cambio di "r" Ã¨ solo un falso allarme.

----------

## edux

Ma infatti anch'io aprendo questo thread ho definito la mia voglia di aggiornare xorg una "mania", perchè in realtà di bisogni veri non ce ne sono.

Credo però che chi ha scelto gentoo come propria distribuzione senta anche un po' questa voglia di essere un pelo avanti agli altri, provare le cose più aggiornate, sistemare i problemi che derivano dalla compilazione di codice non ancora ben testato, sennò uno si installa debian e ha un sistema stabile e lo aggiorna ogni 3 mesi e bon.

E' uscita la nuova versione di xorg? Hanno addirittuta cambiato le ABI, bello voglio provarlo! Caspita i driver nVidia non vanno, aspetta che faccio delle ricerche per la rete...beh, insomma nVidia deve riscrivere i driver perchè funzionino bene con il nuovo server grafico, vediamo un po' sul forum cosa ne dicono..e via così! Ecco cosa mi porta a discussioni di questo tipo, e credo che il forum sia il posto più adatto.

Tornando al problema, aspetterò che i driver binari vengano rilasciati, perchè al momento solo nVidia è in grado di realizzare driver che sfruttino le proprie schede al 100%.

----------

## randomaze

 *edux wrote:*   

> E' uscita la nuova versione di xorg? Hanno addirittuta cambiato le ABI, bello voglio provarlo! Caspita i driver nVidia non vanno, aspetta che faccio delle ricerche per la rete...beh, insomma nVidia deve riscrivere i driver perchè funzionino bene con il nuovo server grafico, vediamo un po' sul forum cosa ne dicono..e via così! Ecco cosa mi porta a discussioni di questo tipo, e credo che il forum sia il posto più adatto.

 

Quasi. In realtá il posto piú adatto per lamentare ritardi nel rilascio di driver nvidia é il forum... di nvidia. Stesso discorso per ATI e cosí via. Non per altro, qui ha la stessa utilitá di una discussione "Totti contro del Del Piero": chiacchere al vento (a meno che i developer nvidia non leggano accuratamente il nostro forum o lo faccia Lippi).

----------

## edux

Ok, ma la discussione non andava verso un lamento sul ritardo del rilascio dei driver, quanto piuttosto sul raccogliere le esperienze personali degli utenti gentoo e magari qualche soluzione fatta in casa , come in effetti è avvenuto!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ok, ma la discussione non andava verso un lamento sul ritardo del rilascio dei driver, quanto piuttosto sul raccogliere le esperienze personali degli utenti gentoo e magari qualche soluzione fatta in casa , come in effetti è avvenuto!

 

se i driver fossero open, non ci sarebbero stati ritardi, e gli utenti avrebbero potuto sistemarsi le loro piccole rogne.

le scelte discutibili e contrari alle specifiche dei due maggiori produttori di scehde grafiche rendono di fatto impossibile questa pratica, rendono maggiormente difficoltoso lo sviluppo, rendono impossibile il debug... potrei andare avanti a lungo

e alla luce di questo e di parecchia altra roba trovo oltremodo stupido che qualcuno abbia il coraggio di difendere questa pratica

----------

## edux

Se i produttori di schede video hanno ritenuto di non dover rilasciare i driver open-source, non vedo perchè dovrebbero essere costretti a farlo.

Al momento dell'acquisto di una scheda nvidia gli utenti sono consapevoli del fatto che avranno a loro disposizione i driver soltanto in formato binario, che peraltro funzionano molto bene, per cui perchè lamentarsi? Io sarei il primo a essere felice se le aziende decidessero di rilasciare tutti i loro driver come open-source, ma finchè questa filosofia non sarà condivisa gli utenti sono comunque liberi di scegliere l'hardware che preferiscono, anche alla luce delle scelte dei produttori.

In ogni caso io sono un sostenitore dell'open-source, ma credo che sia sbagliato cercare di imporlo ovunque e a chiunque. Ognuno rimane comunque libero di attuare le sue scelte.

----------

## inspiron

ho questo errore:

```

Calculating world dependencies    ... done!                              

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r3 [1.0.6629] 1,065 kB 

```

come faccio?

----------

## Scen

Hai installato xorg-server-1.1, con il quale i driver proprietari NVIDIA non funzionano (ci sono tonnellate di discussioni a riguardo  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Giustamente l'ebuild blocca l'installazione dei driver se si sta utilizzando quella versione di xorg.

Soluzioni:

Downgrade a xorg-server-1.0*

Utilizzo driver open di xorg (quindi VIDEO_CARDS="nv" in /etc/make.conf)

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di inspiron che ancora ignora le potenzialità della ricerca sul forum (quando anche la ricerca non sarebbe strettamente necessaria visto che il thread era bellamente in prima pagina)

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se i driver fossero open, non ci sarebbero stati ritardi, e gli utenti avrebbero potuto sistemarsi le loro piccole rogne.
> 
> le scelte discutibili e contrari alle specifiche dei due maggiori produttori di scehde grafiche rendono di fatto impossibile questa pratica, rendono maggiormente difficoltoso lo sviluppo, rendono impossibile il debug... potrei andare avanti a lungo
> ...

 

Quello che sta accadendo adesso è molto interessante.

Purtroppo i driver open, per il momento, non riescono a diventare competitivi perché i produttori di schede grafiche non vogliono (per ora) che ciò accada.

Lo sviluppo di xgl, però, li sta costringendo ad adeguarsi a certi standard liberi da cui si sono sempre tenuti lontani.

Anche se nicchiano, da ora in poi, nvidia e ati saranno obbligati sempre più a fare i conti con il software libero, perché sono loro a denunciare un ritardo tecnologico manifesto. Adesso, l'intraprendenza del software libero sta diventando un costo, che li costringe a investire più del previsto nello sviluppo.

Non ce la sentiamo ancora di affidarci esclusivamente ai driver aperti (come giustamente k.gothmog ci consiglia), ma la pressione che esercitiamo, questa volta, è utile ugualmente a spostare le posizioni dei produttori e potrà forse convincerli, un giorno, a fare il grande passo della liberalizzazione... per liberarsi loro di un avversario troppo aggressivo.

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho modificato l'ebuild di nvidia in modo che mi installasse il driver con xorg7.1. Il problema è che con KDE non mi mostra nessun carattere quando seleziono il driver nvidia-glx, che diavolo può essere? Ho provato il server x predefinito all'installazione di gentoo (xterm) e quello funzia na meraviglia. Come posso risolvere?

----------

## comio

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ho modificato l'ebuild di nvidia in modo che mi installasse il driver con xorg7.1. Il problema è che con KDE non mi mostra nessun carattere quando seleziono il driver nvidia-glx, che diavolo può essere? Ho provato il server x predefinito all'installazione di gentoo (xterm) e quello funzia na meraviglia. Come posso risolvere?

 

non per nulla è mascherato...

comunque prova a giocare con l'anti-aliasing dei caratteri...

ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma che vantaggi vorresti ottenere dall'ebuild modificato? non ti conveniva passare ai drivero open ? nel tuo caso gli nv ?

----------

## TwoMinds

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *doctor_evilz wrote:*   Ragazzi ho modificato l'ebuild di nvidia in modo che mi installasse il driver con xorg7.1. Il problema è che con KDE non mi mostra nessun carattere quando seleziono il driver nvidia-glx, che diavolo può essere? Ho provato il server x predefinito all'installazione di gentoo (xterm) e quello funzia na meraviglia. Come posso risolvere? 
> 
> non per nulla è mascherato...
> 
> comunque prova a giocare con l'anti-aliasing dei caratteri...
> ...

 

...in verità appena in portage avevo emerso xorg 7.1 usando sempre i driver nvidia... avendo l'opzione di subpixel hinting o qualcosa di simile sia in kcontrol che in xfce-settings non mi ero accorto del problema finché ho letto questo post... ero poi tornato a xorg 7.0 ma con l'hinting xorg 7.1 non dava problemi... c'era anche un post sul forum internazionale...

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho risolto il mio problema tra org7.1 e il driver nvidia-glx:

Prendendo spunto da Comio ho modificato le nvidia-glx in questo modo:

1)Le dipendenze devono essere le seguenti:

RDEPEND="|| ( x11-base/xorg-server virtual/x11 )

	 || ( media-libs/mesa virtual/x11 )

	 app-admin/eselect-opengl

	 kernel_linux? ( ~media-video/nvidia-kernel-${PV} )

	 !app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia

	kernel_FreeBSD? ( ~media-video/nvidia-freebsd-${PV} )"

Salvate il file con r1 alla fine  :Smile: 

2) andate nelle configurazioni delle icone in kcontrol e usate il seguente metodo di antialiasing:

a)utilizza sub pixel hinting <RGB

Risolviamo così il fastidioso problema tra xorg e nvidia  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti per avermi dato spunto ^_^

----------

## Onip

A me pareva di aver capito che i driver non funzionassero proprio, non che ci fosse un problema nell'ebuild...   :Confused: 

Sei sicuro che l'accelerazione funzioni?

----------

## comio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> A me pareva di aver capito che i driver non funzionassero proprio, non che ci fosse un problema nell'ebuild...  
> 
> Sei sicuro che l'accelerazione funzioni?

 

ripeto che i driver NON SONO COMPATIBILI con l'abi nuova dell'xserver (quindi niente AIGLX). Se volete utilizzare closed, pur sapendo che ci SARANNO PROBLEMI, potete modificare gli ebuild e abilitare l'anti-aliasing per i fonts.

ciao

----------

## doctor_evilz

 *Onip wrote:*   

> A me pareva di aver capito che i driver non funzionassero proprio, non che ci fosse un problema nell'ebuild...  
> 
> Sei sicuro che l'accelerazione funzioni?

 

Funzia funzia, l'opengl di nvidia mi dice che tutto è ok, poi ho selezionato l'opengl con un eselect opengl set nvidia. Ho avuto giusto un problemino bastardo coi caratteri ma ho seguito l'aiuto di comio per quelli  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Annunciazione Annunciazione:

Nvidia ha rilasciato i driver 1.0-8774 compatibili con xserver 1.1 (x.org 7.1).

Ecco il post sul forum di nvidia: 1.0-8774 for Linux x86 released

buon emerge.

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

 *comio wrote:*   

> Annunciazione Annunciazione:
> 
> Nvidia ha rilasciato i driver 1.0-8774 compatibili con xserver 1.1 (x.org 7.1).
> 
> Ecco il post sul forum di nvidia: 1.0-8774 for Linux x86 released
> ...

 

oleee! (ma ancora non c'e in portage =P )

----------

## klaimath

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io mi chiedo una cosa: perché questa corsa all'ultima versione? che senso ha?
> 
> sai quali cambiamenti sono stati fatti tra la versione 1.0 e la 1.1?
> 
> vuoi usare il server 1.1? bene, allora utilizza i driver open. fine del problema.
> ...

 

Trovo che ti ha morso una tarantola. 

Senza voler scendere in merito a quanto hai detto, di per se reale, direi che la questione da affrontare è ben diversa. 

Posto che ognuno è libero di usare i driver che vuole, e gli scazzi vari ... perdona il gioco di parole ... non sono cazzi tuoi, la differenza tra le versioni open e quelle closed è che quelle closed sono un più che apprezzabile segno che linux è apprezzato non solo dagli utenti ma anche dalle grandi aziende. Il 99% della comunità che ruota intorno al pinguino si lamenta di hardware non supportato dai produttori, e logicamente neanche dai progettisti del kernel, ed è penoso ... si questa è la vera cosa penosa ... leggere il post di una persona che pare condannare chi, nel nostro caso ati e nvidia, cerca di darci il miglior supporto possibile oltre a condannare chi questo supporto lo usa che non solo ha il diritto di farlo ma anche quello di chiedere aiuto su un forum.

Sulla libertà di ognuno di installare i driver che preferisce non ci dovrebbe essere niente da dire ma siccome anche su questo ti sei espresso con molta arroganza direi che non hai nessun diritto di esprimerti in questo modo nei confronti di chi decide di usare i driver binari dato che nessuno di quelli che lo fanno si è mai espresso, nei tuoi confronti dato che evidentemente usi quelli open, con la stessa arroganza che hai dimosrato tu.

Hai fatto una scelta e altri ne hanno fatta un'altra. Nessuno ha il diritto di trattare nessuno con arroganza come hai fatto tu.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## comio

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Saluti
> 
> Adriano

 

non me ne volere... ma ho riesumato il post solo per dare la notizia... sul flam closed vs open vorrei che se ne parlasse da qualche altra parte.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> non me ne volere... ma ho riesumato il post solo per dare la notizia... sul flam closed vs open vorrei che se ne parlasse da qualche altra parte.

 

Concordo pienamente. Mi sembra brutto chiudere un topic...

----------

## gamberetto

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oleee! (ma ancora non c'è in portage =P )

 

Adesso c'è... grazie comio per la notizia. Spero funzionino anche con xorg-server 1.0!

EDIT: ehm... con xorg-server-1.0.2 non funzionano. Non sono competente ma credo sia perché hanno cambiato API?!? Attenderò che xorg 7.1 e nvidia-drivers diventino stabili...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io non li ho ancora mi sa che sinco con qualche server in qualche buco spazio temporale.

CMQ la storia dovrebbe essere tra sofware libero e tutto il resto, non tra open e closed, come dice il buon RMS  :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

 *comio wrote:*   

> Annunciazione Annunciazione:
> 
> Nvidia ha rilasciato i driver 1.0-8774 compatibili con xserver 1.1 (x.org 7.1).
> 
> Ecco il post sul forum di nvidia: 1.0-8774 for Linux x86 released
> ...

 come mai nel mio ebuild c'è ancora la riga 

     !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

?

----------

## =DvD=

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come mai nel mio ebuild c'è ancora la riga 
> 
>      !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99
> ...

 

Io non ho nemmeno l'ebuild del 8774, ma siete sicuri che sia gia' in portage?

----------

## u238

manco io nn ce l'ho in portage...che cosa curiosa  :Neutral: 

----------

## Gusher2k

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   
> 
> come mai nel mio ebuild c'è ancora la riga 
> 
>      !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99
> ...

 

cayenne gusher # emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Io ancora non lo ho. Da che server l'hai fatto il sync... possibile che siano indietro di due giorni con il sync alcuni servers?

----------

## Gusher2k

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io ancora non lo ho. Da che server l'hai fatto il sync... possibile che siano indietro di due giorni con il sync alcuni servers?

 

Dipartimento di Fisica, università di Trieste: rsync1.it.gentoo.org

Ciao

----------

## u238

ho fatto il sync giusto adesso dal server dell'uni di trieste.. e ancora la stessa cosa!

```

# eix nvidia-kernel

* media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6111-r4 1.0.6629-r5 1.0.6629-r6 1.0.7167-r1 1.0.7167-r2 1.0.7174-r2 1.0.7174-r3 1.0.7667 1.0.7667-r1 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.7676-r2 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8174-r2 1.0.8178-r3 1.0.8178-r4 1.0.8756 1.0.8756-r1 1.0.8762 1.0.8762-r1

     Installed:           1.0.8762-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

```

Non è che magari è perchè sono su amd64? ...nn mi intendo di portage... ma magari i driver a 64bit li devono ancora mettere...

----------

## =DvD=

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=nvidia-kernel

Ma se sul sito di gentoo non c'e' ancora come e' possibile che voi lo abbiate gia'?

Non e' che usate un overlay?

----------

## Gusher2k

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=nvidia-kernel
> 
> Ma se sul sito di gentoo non c'e' ancora come e' possibile che voi lo abbiate gia'?

 

Non ho idea!

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Non e' che usate un overlay?

 

No.

cayenne gusher # ls -la /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/

total 55

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   312 Aug 25 22:16 .

drwxr-xr-x  79 root root  2872 Aug 25 17:36 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1526 Aug 25 06:06 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  7005 Aug 25 06:06 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   392 Aug 25 05:36 files

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   302 Aug 25 05:45 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 11155 Aug  8 04:06 nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 11089 Jul  7 19:06 nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 11131 Aug 25 20:48 nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774.ebuild

cayenne gusher # eix nvidia-drivers

* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 

     Available versions:  1.0.8762 1.0.8762-r1 1.0.8774

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci sono in portage i driver unificati nvidia-kernel + nvidia-glx = nvidia-driver

i singoli pacchetti separati non sono ancora stati messi.

----------

## devilheart

io ho l'ebuild nel ramo ufficiale dal 25-08 e ho syncato con il server di base

comunque qualcuno sa perché xorg-7.1 è ancora mascherato nell'ebuild se i driver sono compatibili con 7.1?

----------

## =DvD=

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ci sono in portage i driver unificati nvidia-kernel + nvidia-glx = nvidia-driver
> 
> i singoli pacchetti separati non sono ancora stati messi.

 

Non lo sapevo mica!

Da quanto tempo? A che serve?

----------

## Ic3M4n

a non installare due pacchetti ma solo uno penso...

mi è capitato di installare due versioni differenti di nvidia-glx e nvidia-kernel e chiedermi perchè non partisse più xorg. inoltre da quello che ho visto il sorgente di glx e kernel è lo stesso, solo che uno copia delle cose e l'altro delle altre. magari anche i devel si sono rotti di scrivere ebuild differenti per una cosa che in ogni caso devi avere installata e non è opzionale.

----------

## =DvD=

Cmq i drivers non sono stabili, almeno da me.

----------

## Ic3M4n

da me vanno bene, non ho trovato alcun problema finora.

----------

## Luca89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> comunque qualcuno sa perchï¿½ xorg-7.1 ï¿½ ancora mascherato nell'ebuild se i driver sono compatibili con 7.1?

 

prima vanno testati adeguatamente anche i driver.

----------

## devilheart

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   comunque qualcuno sa perchï¿½ xorg-7.1 ï¿½ ancora mascherato nell'ebuild se i driver sono compatibili con 7.1? 
> 
> prima vanno testati adeguatamente anche i driver.

 ok, con l'ebuild scaricato ieri xorg-7.1 e nvidia-drivers 8774 vanno benissimo insieme

----------

## Vendicatore

Appena riaggiornato Xorg alla 7.1 e installati i nuovi drivers.

Per ora sembra che funzioni tutto a meraviglia.

----------

## comio

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Appena riaggiornato Xorg alla 7.1 e installati i nuovi drivers.
> 
> Per ora sembra che funzioni tutto a meraviglia.

 

Io ho problemi di performance: glxgear mi fa 1500 fps (lo so che non è un test attendibile)... ma non ho mai testato la velocità 3d prima d'ora. La mia sk è una:

```

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) (rev a1)

```

consigli?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Vendicatore wrote:*   Appena riaggiornato Xorg alla 7.1 e installati i nuovi drivers.
> 
> Per ora sembra che funzioni tutto a meraviglia. 
> 
> Io ho problemi di performance: glxgear mi fa 1500 fps (lo so che non è un test attendibile)... ma non ho mai testato la velocità 3d prima d'ora. La mia sk è una:
> ...

 

Prova a postare il risultato di

```

glxinfo | grep direct

```

Se risulta non abilitato probabilmente non sei nel gruppo video (improbabile) oppure devi aggiungere 

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

nel tuo xorg.conf.

Comunque 1500fps con una scheda di fascia bassa potrebbero essere corretti (ne ho circa 1800 con la 9700 mobile del portatile).

Sulla mia 6800gt il comando lisco mi da circa 11000...

----------

## devilheart

dubito che una 6200 faccia così poco. la mia fx 5650go ne fa 3400

----------

## Vendicatore

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> dubito che una 6200 faccia così poco. la mia fx 5650go ne fa 3400

 

La 6200 è molto simile alla vecchia 5200, quindi non lo escluderei del tutto (purtroppo...).

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho una 6200 base, senza la turbo cache, e fa 1500~ FPS con glxgears (e sempre con i driver nuovi - con quelli vecchi facevo 1250~), quindi credo che comio abbia qualcosina da sistemare, a occhio  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ho una 6200 base, senza la turbo cache, e fa 1500~ FPS con glxgears (e sempre con i driver nuovi - con quelli vecchi facevo 1250~), quindi credo che comio abbia qualcosina da sistemare, a occhio 

 

faccio qualche tentativo... male che va apro un altro thread (o mi accodo a qualche thread simile sulle performance).

ciao

----------

## Vendicatore

La turbocache di nVidia non è che un termine marketing per un particolare metodo di accesso alla memoria di sistema (condivisa).

Non ha influenza sulle performance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> La turbocache di nVidia non è che un termine marketing per un particolare metodo di accesso alla memoria di sistema (condivisa).
> 
> Non ha influenza sulle performance 

 

Hmmm, avevo visto dei benchmark che mostravano una certa differenza. Ma magari mi sbaglio.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ho detto una cretinata, e pare proprio che la TurboCache sia tutto tranne che turbo, a quanto pare dimostrare questo bench.

Mi sa che sono io ad avere qualche problema allora...!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT2: Ora sono venuto a capo del problema: glxgears sul desktop nudo e crudo arriva a 1900~ fps; con desklets varie, scende tranquillamente ai livelli che ho detto prima  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *Vendicatore wrote:*   La turbocache di nVidia non è che un termine marketing per un particolare metodo di accesso alla memoria di sistema (condivisa).
> 
> Non ha influenza sulle performance  
> 
> Hmmm, avevo visto dei benchmark che mostravano una certa differenza. Ma magari mi sbaglio. 
> ...

 

Fra l'altro con composite attivato scendiamo a 600-700 fps  :Smile:  bell'affare ho fatto.

Comunque per quello che faccio io è più che ok.

luigi

----------

## comio

Annunciazione: Nvidia ha rilasciato i driver 1.0.-9625 (beta credo)... per chi si vuole divertire con compiz & co... è finalmente giunto il momento (supporto GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap incluso).

Non so se è ancora in portage (see nvidia-drivers), ma per i temerari, provate a rinomiare/copiare l'ebuild del driver  1.0.8774:

```

cp /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774.ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild

```

(meglio se lo mettete in un overlay  :Wink: )

ecco il riferimento bugzilla: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9625 BETA driver released

ciao

luigi

----------

## devilheart

ho provato i nuovi drivers e funzionano alla grande però appena faccio partire compiz in kde lo schermo diventa bianco, ache se tutti i processi di kde sono ancora in esecuzione

----------

## devilheart

ok, risolto anche il problema della schermata bianca. a quanto pare xgl non va d'accordo con glproto-1.4.8

resta da fare una cosa:

come faccio a forzare xgl ad usare le librerie nvidia in modo da avere il direct rendering?

----------

## comio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ok, risolto anche il problema della schermata bianca. a quanto pare xgl non va d'accordo con glproto-1.4.8
> 
> resta da fare una cosa:
> 
> come faccio a forzare xgl ad usare le librerie nvidia in modo da avere il direct rendering?

 

devi modificare l'ebuild di compiz... brutto e veloce (quick & dirty):

```

src_compile() {

        eautoreconf || die

        glib-gettextize --copy --force || die

        econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/nvidia/lib/ -lGL" \

                --disable-kde \

                --enable-gnome \

                `use_enable svg librsvg` \

                `use_enable dbus` || die

        emake || die

}

```

(sostituisci --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/x11-xorg/lib/ -lGL" con  --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/nvidia/lib/ -lGL" all'interno dell'ebuild di compiz)

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho provato e funziona benissimo, l'unico problema è che ho ricompilato anche metacity per vedere come usciva ma mi diventa lo schermo blu quando attivo il composite. l'ebuild l'ho modificato ed ho abilitato metacity con il supporto. vedrò se qualcun'altro ha più fortuna, mi sa che sbaglio qualcosa

----------

## devilheart

diventa completamente blu ma la rotazione col cubo funziona?

----------

## devilheart

 *comio wrote:*   

> (sostituisci --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/x11-xorg/lib/ -lGL" con  --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/nvidia/lib/ -lGL" all'interno dell'ebuild di compiz)

 fatto ma così facento ritorno al desktop tutto bianco

----------

## cloc3

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77021

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora, quella del colore blu mi succede con metacity, con compiz funziona tutto correttamente. solo volevo vedere cosa avevano già integrato in quello che alla fine rimarrà comunque come wm definitivo.

----------

## devilheart

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77021

 grazie 

adesso funziona tutto

xorg (col direct rendering attivo)+compiz (che usa la libGL di nvidia)

ora non serve più neanche il server xgl

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77021 grazie 
> 
> 

 

e di che?.

a leggere comio, solo un po' sopra, si vede che gentoo era più avanti del forum nvidia. ma io non me ne ero accorto.

[edit]omissis[/edit]

----------

## lucapost

ma dove sono finiti i miei glxgears e glxinfo?

la scheda video penso funga correttamente, questo è l'hardware:

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

```

ecco qualche info, questi sono i driver che ho installato:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 
```

e questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option     "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

speriamo di non aver cancellato nulla di utile nella modifica.

penso sia indicativo anche questo:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               5423284  12 
```

Last edited by lucapost on Sat Sep 30, 2006 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

@lucapost

Ti consiglio di togliere dal file che hai postato i commenti, rendono il tuo post troppo lungo e poco leggibile.  :Wink: 

----------

